# ANOTHER SHOP PROJECT



## frankly2 (May 19, 2020)

Made a new angle block box so i can put all the setup tools together, worked out well !


----------



## Winegrower (May 19, 2020)

Good idea.   I have literally a few thousand board feet of cherry that I am trying to build up momentum to make a bunch of little boxes like this, and start filling them up.   I think it would be a fun project, and cut down the search time for any particular tool.   But the wine cellar is ahead in priorities, and has been for about ten years now.


----------



## frankly2 (May 19, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> Good idea.   I have literally a few thousand board feet of cherry that I am trying to build up momentum to make a bunch of little boxes like this, and start filling them up.   I think it would be a fun project, and cut down the search time for any particular tool.   But the wine cellar is ahead in priorities, and has been for about ten years now.


just trying to group tooling according to use ! I find it shortens setup time and calms nerves on both ends.


----------



## brino (May 19, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> But the wine cellar is ahead in priorities, and has been for about ten years now.



So the wine is aging while waiting for the cellar......right?
-brino


----------



## Winegrower (May 20, 2020)

Ha ha, Brino.   The ‘08 Russian River Pinot Noir tragically all went bad a couple years ago...the rest of the stuff i’m drinking as fast as possible to clear some space.   It’s a tough job.


----------



## brino (May 20, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> It’s a tough job.



...somebody's got to do it!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 20, 2020)

If you need some help disposing of your slightly too well aged wine, I would be happy to help...


----------



## rock_breaker (May 24, 2020)

Having drank my share of spirits I will go to the subject box; that is a nice piece of work my dad loved making things like that. I like doing it but got sorta ruined when I picked up a welding stinger.
Out here in the high and dry there is not a great variety of woods commonly used in furniture making  (at least that is my excuse) .  Made a hammer handle out of scrub oak, it works well so there may be more in the future. Again I admire your tool box.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

